# someone is pirating my wireless



## sullage (Feb 13, 2009)

i have a home freebsd 7.0 box that provides a wireless access point as well as various other services.
i know someone is using my wireless. i have their mac address from dhcpd.leases and ifconfig list sta.
i know how to set up a dhcpd to give that mac address the same ip each time they request a lease.
i want to keep the access point unsecured so house guests don't have to mess with passwords when they come over.

two questions:
1. can i set up named so that all dns requests from a specific ip range get resolved into a bogus ip? i'd love to set up apache on an internal computer so that his/her attempts to surf via my wireless always fetch a "stop stealing my bandwidth" message
2. if he/she knows how to change his/her mac address, do i have any option besides securing the wireless?

thank you for any suggestions


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a bad decision on your side. You must password protect your wireless access point. You can easily configure your guests system for password; I do all the time. Open wireless access is bad...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2009)

1) Futile. Who says that's the correct MAC address? It's rather trivial to change. What if your attacker doesn't use DHCP but sets it's IP address by hand?

2) Set up your wireless to use WPA. WEP is easily cracked and an open network is asking to be abused.


----------

